# Router Bit Glossary



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Router Bit Profiles Photo Glossary. Specials & Discounts Available


I found the above link helpful. I don't know anything about the vendor. I am new to routing pretty much.


----------



## phramed (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the link is great....I have a lonnie bird book and it is extremely helpful..."the complete illustrated guide to routers" as I am new also.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Joesf said:


> Router Bit Profiles Photo Glossary. Specials & Discounts Available
> 
> 
> I found the above link helpful. I don't know anything about the vendor. I am new to routing pretty much.


HI Joe - vendor is top notch. Not exactly bargain basement but the Amana line is one of the best. I've got a couple of their mirror finish bits for plastic I'm really impressed with. Don't usually have to pay shipping because it's hard to stay under the $35 gate:angry:


----------



## lewp (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice site


----------

